# When to put out mineral??



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

I'd stay away from mineral blocks that contain a high percentage of sodium...most are in the 97-98% and are meant for cattle, not deer. Instead, look for a mineral mix that contains less than 50% salt (the one I use is around 25%). 
There has never been any proof than any mineral mix actually does any good, but there has been some thoughts that too much salt can actually be a bad thing.


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

Is this talk about salt and the deer drinking more a proven fact or is this someones idea? From what I have read deer get alot of their water from the green plants they eat hence if they lick a bit too much salt maybe they go and eat more. LOL
Orion
Most deer dont live long enough to worry about high blood pressure


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

I seen it on a video where they did studies on it but I can't remember what it was. I know they said it made them thirsty and that they'll seek water.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

John Ozoga had a great article on this a couple years ago in a Deer and Deer Hunting issue that was quite contraversial. Basically it went over the fact that no one has ever proven that mineral supplements work. In fact, John actually told me maybe I shouldn't use it on my property because of the nose to nose contact and such, but I told him until they outlawed baiting it wouldn't be any worse my putting minerals out.


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

Sodium chloride is what helps your body retain water. In the hot summer months this is a benifit. Deer seem to know what they need and what they are eating IE: a plot in well prepaired soil will almost always have more deer than one next to it that does not have the proper nutrients. This is why I was asking. Was wondering if a deer would OVER indulge themselves to the point that the salt content in their body would be harmful? If they actively "seek" out salt when they need it (Like was qouted in many of the articles) I was wondering if they avoid it when the do not need it or have enough in their system IE like in the fall winter months when they tend to not use the salt. Those reasons were on my mind when I hear of attractant foods that have added salt content. In the colder months when they do not need as mush sodium chloride supplimental food blocks containing salt may not be a good food to let deer have access too? 
These are few things I was thinking about when researching this subject. Seems like there are varying thoughts on the mineral/salt suppliments that range from your waisting your time at worst to the it wont hurt at best? Regaurdless of what I have read, untill it is illegal I will have some form of suppliment on my land. This year I will incorporate a mix that I just researched. Its basic and very cheap to make but contains 3 very important needs of a deer in spring. Like someone said before, it is cheap easy and something to do.


----------

